# Wilhe Makit dogs?



## lexbubble77 (Apr 23, 2012)

Where can I find dogs of the Wilhe Makit Bloodline? I have seen some in person and man they look awesome. I know they are a line of pure bred APBT/Staffy Bull started by Eddie Eddington, RIP. His other dogs, the Whopper line were crossed with DDB.


----------

